# PennHIP?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Could someone explain the PennHIP rating to me? Am I right that a lower number, say .25 is better than a .35? You can tell I'm out of touch with new testing methods. Been trying to read up on this but want to make sure.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm honestly not sure what numbers are good and what aren't. I do know PennHip is considered a more accurate test, simply for the fact that results are based off three sets of X-Rays vs. one for OFA. I also understand that it's commonplace to get younger dogs PennHip'd and pass, compared to older dogs. A vet told me that if I wanted to PennHip my dog, I should do it before 16 months. This is opposite to the rationale of OFA, where they want a dog to be fully developed before testing.

I think OFA is still considered the "standard," but I do know many dog trainers, owners and breeders who are beginning to lean toward PennHip.

Sorry I couldn't be more help, Dick. If you find out anything, let us know!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

DS, thanks for the reply. Somebody will post up or I'll track it down elsewhere. I read what I could find on google but not sure I understood the lengthy explaination. I wanted to talk to you anyway about your dog. I'll try to call tonight.


----------

